# D-Link Router and AIM



## joylee06 (May 13, 2005)

I know I've read about this issue but I still haven't found a solution.

My AIM keeps disconnecting every 5 minutes but my internet connection is still alive.

What are the ports that should be opened?

I'm using D-Link DI-614+


----------



## silverwolf82587 (Jul 4, 2004)

what programs do u have open when u try to use aim?

any peer to peer programs such as kazaa or shareaza?
the port for is 5190.

find a solution let me in on the secret... no one seems to know


----------



## joylee06 (May 13, 2005)

No, I just have AIM running.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd love to help, but I'm not an AIM user, and I don't see anything obvious in a search...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

All I have seen when I look into this is it is just AIM having this problem. Third party AIM clients like Trillian and Gaim are not having this issue. 

A lot of AIM users are having this problem. Have not heard of a fix.


----------



## joylee06 (May 13, 2005)

I've fixed it. I just opened port 5190 on my D-Link. Duh.


----------

